# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  همسة قلب حزين ،،

## فرح

لقد اقبل علي الليل الهادئ ،
كم اعشق هدوءك وصمتك لاني استمد الصمت منك؟!
اصمت حتى لااقول مالااحب ...واجرح من احب ..
ولكن هذا الصمت يدمي قلبي الموجوع بجراحه..
متى ستداوى جراحي؟
ام هل سأبقى اعاني مرارة الايام!
وهل سأغرق اكثر في بحر افكاري ،،،
اسئله كثيره في خاطري ولااحد يجيب عليها ،،
سأرسم لي لوحه من الحزن 
سأرسمها بدموع العين والونها بالحزن الاسود،،،
وانقش عليها حروف حزينه قاسيه ،،كقسوة هذا الزمان القاسي 
نعم انا حزينه وفي هذه الحظات ..
اريد صدر دافي يشعرني بدفى الحياه ،،وسر السعادة فيها 
اريد انسان صادق ابوح له بمايخالج خاطري ويريح بعض مافي قلبي ...
اشعر بغربه ،،،
واشعر بانفاسي تضيق وتسأم من هذه الدنيا ،،
اين اجد من يبعدني عن هذ العالم ...
وهل سأبقى اردد واتغنى بهذا الموااااال ...؟!
الاحزان كثيره في الحياه ..لكن الا يوجد انسان يفهني ،،
اذاً من يقرأسطوري سيأفهم همسات وسر احزان سطوري ...
بقلم ..
فــــــــرح & آهات الزمن

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم

جميل ما نثرتي من شعور

ولكن لماذا هذا الحزن والإكتائب لماذا كل هذا ؟؟!

لا يوجد ما يستحق كل ذلك , الدنيا والحياة مجرد حلم وإذا متنا صحونا

تقبلي مروري

----------


## نور الهدايه

السلام عليكم ختووو
الكلمات روعه بس  كلها احزان 
يعطيكي العافيه يارب

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

 الغاليه فرح

  ونحن في متنا ول الاحزان دائما نغرق رؤ سنا 
  في صدر الدموع  نعا ود انفسنا ونعودها 
  جميل هو هذا الحزن الذي يخلق منا فنا  خلاقا
  يخلق منا  اطيافا تعلق في رموش الزمن  
  تاتي بعدنا الاجيال تفسرها وقد تحملها أكثر من  معناها
  فرح  
  كلما همس النور في اذن الحقيقة ترتبت عليه 
  مسؤ ليات جديدة هي  المعنى السامي والسمو الرقيق
  والحب  المعطي   
  تدرجي على مخا رج القلوب ترتقي الى مشارف النفوس 
   وفقتي لكل خير وابعد الله عنكي جميع الشرور

  خا دمكم الاقل حظا
     بو كوثر

----------


## MOONY

*مازلت ضفافكِ الحزينة .. وقواميسكِ ا لمتعبة 
وأبجدياتِ قلمكِ التي لمْ تعرف إلالغة
الحرمان تفيضٌ باللألم .وتسطر  حروفاً ممزوجة بالدموع والأشجان
عزيزتي
**. كم أتمنى .**
أن تتبدل الأحزان إلى أفراح ويشع ضياءقوس قزح
ودي لكِ

تحياتي
*

----------


## بكاء القلم

فــرحهمسه قلب صادقة تركتيها تنبض حبرٍ قرأناه في صفحتكأتمنى لكِ كل التوفيق والسدادوأن تجدي صدرٌ رحب يتّسعُ إحساسكِ ، ويقدّر هذا القلب الشفافكلٌ منا يحتاجُ حنانٌ يضمه وإحساسٌ صادقدمتِ بحفظ الباري

----------


## لحن الخلود

_متعبه والحزن لي رفيق_ 
_نزول دمعه تفيض حزن_ 
_ارتعشات قلم نيزف دما_
_ولكن الى اين المصير_
_كتابات قابعه بين طيات السطور_
_ولكن ..._
_هل من قارئ يستوعب اختلجات قلم محروم_
_عزيزتي كلمات تعبر مافي جعبتي_ 
_القيتها امامي كاني اقرأ نفسي_
_اهي مرآه لهمومي ام هي انت_
_لربما يوما يأتي ونرى افراحنا تتسطر على ظهر الصفحات_

_عزيزني فرح اهنئك على هذا القلم الرائع والاسلوب الاروع_
_اعجبني ماقرأت واسجل اعجابي به_
_ تحياتي لك_ 
_اختك لحن الخلود_

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم
> 
> جميل ما نثرتي من شعور 
> ولكن لماذا هذا الحزن والإكتائب لماذا كل هذا ؟؟! 
> لا يوجد ما يستحق كل ذلك , الدنيا والحياة مجرد حلم وإذا متنا صحونا 
> 
> تقبلي مروري



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه.
_عزيـــــــزي الغالي ..شاطئ الجراح_
الجميل هو تواااجدك بين حروووفي التي ترقصت طرباَ
بفرح نثر حروووفك فيها ..
خيي اوقاات تمر ع الانسان ضائقه وتضيق به الارض بما رحبت 
ويتمنى ان لايصبح بالوجود ..
لكن ياسبحان الله ذكر النبي واهل البيت عليهم السلام 
والدعاء لله تعالى بين طرفة عين يتبدل الهم والحزن الى فرح وسعاده
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
ومثل ماقلت عزيزي ..الحياه حلم ..وانت بيدك تجعل الحياه حلم سعيد او حزين 
تشرفت بمرووورك وتعطيرك صفحتي .وجعلت من صفحتي تفوح بروائح الورد والياسمين
كن بالقرب دااائما .
موفق

----------


## التوبي

أمسك حـروفك يا قلم

وهوّن عليك مـن الألم

الصبرُ حتى لـو مُملُ

يُحققُ حلامْ مـنَ حَلِـّم

خاطرة نبدي لها الأعجاب

وأسلوب رائع وراقي

تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

كلمات مأثره جدا وحميله 
سلمت اناملكي مشرفه

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ختووو
> الكلمات روعه بس كلها احزان 
> يعطيكي العافيه يارب



 *وعليكم السلام والرحمه ،،*
*مشكووور اخوووي نور الهدااايه*
*الروووعه في تواااصلك الحلووو دوووم منك خيي*
*الكلمااات حزينه ...يعجبني الخواااطر والاشعااار الحزينه* 
*كل الشكروالتقدير لحسن تواااجدك في متصفحي* 
*موفق*

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
> 
> الغاليه فرح
> 
> ونحن في متنا ول الاحزان دائما نغرق رؤ سنا 
> في صدر الدموع نعا ود انفسنا ونعودها 
> جميل هو هذا الحزن الذي يخلق منا فنا خلاقا
> يخلق منا اطيافا تعلق في رموش الزمن 
> تاتي بعدنا الاجيال تفسرها وقد تحملها أكثر من معناها
> ...



* عمووو بوكـــــــــوثـــــــــر،،،*
*كلما نظرت الى حروووفك شعرت بنوووع من السعاااده*
*كلمااات تدخل القلب وتريحه من احزااان الزمااان* 
*بجد حروووفي عااجزه ان افي حق كلماااتك*
*كل مااريد قوووله ،،،*
*يسعدني روووعة توااااصلك بين حروووفي الحزينه دااائما* 
*لاتحرمنا روووعة حظووورك* 
*اسمح لي ع تقصيري تجاه حروووفك الذهبيه*
*منووور عموووو*

----------


## اسير الهوى

انثى تقترب من اهات الزمن ..
وتسترق بعضا من بصيص الشجن ..
ترسم قلبا .. قد كسر ..
ونبضا قد مزقته الجراح ..
تعتلي قمة الاسى ..
لتكون هناكـ ..
عند محور البعاد ..
بعيدا عن شطحات القلق..!! 

انثى .. تبكي الماً
وتصمت زمنا ..
كانها الشمعة تحترق ..
ولكن ..!!
لا ينهيها شعاع شمس كاذب 
ولا جنون فرح زائل ..!!
تبكي بحرقه 
وتفرح لوهله 
وتعود مجددا
لتخفي هيمنة الحزن من على ملامحها ..!! 


قلب رجل ..!!
يقف على قمة من قمم 
مطاردة الاجوبه 
حتى تكتمل عقدة السماء 
لا يكون لصمت انثى 
او حتى .. هيمنة حيره ..!!
ولكن كي تكتمل الخطوات 
دون ادنى العثرات
لا بد ان تصرخ بداخلنا 
فيض من همسات 
وبعض من شجن الاغنيات ..!!
كي تكون هناك
على مشارف تحقيق الامنيات 
لا بد ان نجازف قليلا 
من اجل اللاصمت 
في حضرة جبروت الحب ..!! 
......................................منقولة (اقصد حروفي) 

ام حمزة... 
مال هذا القلب الصغير قد تصدع حزنا.. 
امانةً فلترفقي به.. 
دللّيه يوما.. 
امسحي دموعة.. 
فالهموم لن تنقضي إلا لفنائنا اي عند هلاكنا.. 
فارسمي الضحكة للحظة.. 
عيشي ايامك.. فما مضى ليس كما بقي.. 
حوالي قطف زهور الامل .. استنشقيها.. 
فإن اجبرتنا آهات الزمن على العيش بوحدة 
فلتكن بابتسامة وأمل ولنعطي عمرنا حقه بالسعادة 
كوني بخير..

----------


## نُون

مساء الخير

كفى ،،،
بالحزن تارة خائن ،،
و أخرى ...
صديق ،،
كفى به يسكن اعماقنا و ينحل قوامنا ،،
فيرحل في النهاية 
 و لا يبقى للسؤال من مجيب ،،

فرح
بوح رائع ،،
تحياتي ،،

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*لما هللقلوب حزينة وتتجرع الما*

*فروحه غاليتي كوني بخير*

*حروفك لامسة جراحي*

*سلم نبض قلمك*

*موفقين*

*,,*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*دائماً ألمس حزناً..*
*بين حنايا أحرفكِ..*

*لاأبكى الله لكِ عين..*
*ولاأشجى لكِ فؤاد..*
*بحق محمد وآله الأطهار..*


*حايرة وقلة الحيلة واندب الزهرا الجليلة ..*
*حايرة وقلبي تفطر ..*
*واندب الزهرا أم شبّر..*
*حاشا مني ماتعذر..*
*ماتترجعني ذليلة..*


*فبحق الزهراء ..*
*وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها..*
*وبحق هذه الليلة العظيمة ليلة الجمعة..*
*كشف الله عن قبلكِ الطاهر كل حزن وأسى ..*
*بحقهم..*

*مع كل ذلك الحزن..*

*سيبقى قلمكِ متميز..وبصمتكِ ..في القلب تُخلد..*
*موفةق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*في الاعلى!
نظراتٌ شامخه!
كسرتها بقايا الرياح! 
وقد حولها الزمن الى دمى باليه!
تلك الرمقات التي خرج من ومض العين!
مترسله صامته باكيه!
وكانها تنحب الزمن الذي فقد فيه الامآن!
زمن فقدت فيه النظر في عيون الجميع!
وكان عيونهم اليات لا تحمل الا الدمار الشامل!

::
::

تتــآلـى الانظــار الى السماء
متضاربه!
وتتهـــافت الاصوات متقنة الانصــات جيدا
الى ذاك الرضخ المتناغم مع سحــــب
الـآحزان المقترب من قلوبـنا!
ذاك الانين الذي مزق وتر الفرح في داخلنا!
هناك!
وفي تلك الايامّ
حيث عزف الفرح لحنه وكأن الدنيا لن تدوم لي بفرحه!
حرمتها في يوم وليله!
ظللت غيمات السواد عالمي!*
*:: فرح ::*
*غاليتي* 
*لازلتي المُسيطرة بقلمك على مشاعري
فمعه تهفو نفسي للمزيد
وبكِ يحلو لقلمي أن يخربش بما يُريد
فاعذريني
واعذري قلمي 
فهو رهين عشقك
وغريق إبداعك
دمتي نبعاً من المشاعر لا ينضب
ودام لقلبك الأمل والسرور
ولاحرمك الله من تحبين*
*كانت هناا*
*صدوووفه*

----------


## زهور الامل

لماذا هذه الحروف المليئه بالحزن واليأس من الحياه 
اين الابتسامه والامل ؟
اين المرح الذي تمليئنه في مكان تواجدك بالسعاده 
حياة الانسان رهينه وهو من يحركها يمينا وشمالا 
غاليتي ذات القلب الحنون 
كل ما اريد قوله الحياه حلووه بالابتسامه والمرح 
سلم نبض قلمك 
وابعد الله عنك الهموم والاحزان

----------


## طائر أيلول

*يؤلمني أن أرى الحزن...........في دنياكِ هو الفرح*
*تحاولي الخروج من كوكب الأحزان لكنَ....مجرتكِ أصلاً أحزان*
*إذا ..أين هو ذاك الفرح....في أي مكان وفي أي زمان*
*يتواجد....وأين يسكن؟*
*لما لا يريد أن يحجز لي حتى كُرسي أستند عليه في تعبي*
*هل قدري أن أظل واقفة على قدماي..*

*ها هي قواااااي تنهار وأنا أمشي وكل أيام ليالٍ* 
*وليس فيها نهااااااار*

*عزيزتي وأختي الغالية \ فرح*
* أريد أن أرى يوم في دنياكِ فرح*
*بهِ تُزحين كل الأحزان*

*ولتعلمي أن القادم من حياتنا هو الأجمل دائما*

*رعاكِ الله من كل سوء*

----------


## فرح

> *مازلت ضفافكِ الحزينة .. وقواميسكِ ا لمتعبة* 
> *وأبجدياتِ قلمكِ التي لمْ تعرف إلالغة*
> *الحرمان تفيضٌ باللألم .وتسطر حروفاً ممزوجة بالدموع والأشجان*
> *عزيزتي*
> *. كم أتمنى .*
> *أن تتبدل الأحزان إلى أفراح ويشع ضياءقوس قزح*
> *ودي لكِ*
> 
> *تحياتي*



مــــــــــــوني حبيبتي 
لروووعة حظووورك ونثر عطر حروووفك 
اسعدتني ورفعت من معنويااااتي ،،،
كوني بالقرب من هنا دااائما ..
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> فــرح
> 
> 
> همسه قلب صادقة تركتيها تنبض حبرٍ قرأناه في صفحتك
> 
> 
> أتمنى لكِ كل التوفيق والسداد
> 
> 
> ...



 بكاء قلم..
مشكوووورخيي ...ع تواااجدك 
ودعااائكم لاحرمنا اخوتكم 
حروووفي عاجزه امام حروووفك 
العطره ..
يعطيك العااافيه ..

----------


## فرح

> _متعبه والحزن لي رفيق_ 
> 
> _نزول دمعه تفيض حزن_ 
> _ارتعشات قلم نيزف دما_
> _ولكن الى اين المصير_
> _كتابات قابعه بين طيات السطور_
> _ولكن ..._
> _هل من قارئ يستوعب اختلجات قلم محروم_
> _عزيزتي كلمات تعبر مافي جعبتي_ 
> ...



 لحووونه ياااقلبي 
نحن من اششششتقنا الى روووعة قلمك 
ونبض حروووفك 
اسعدني ترك بصمتك بين حروووفي الحزينه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
منوووره حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> أمسك حـروفك يا قلم
> 
> وهوّن عليك مـن الألم 
> الصبرُ حتى لـو مُملُ 
> يُحققُ حلامْ مـنَ حَلِـّم 
> خاطرة نبدي لها الأعجاب 
> وأسلوب رائع وراقي 
> تحياتي



 التوبي 
الروووعة هي حرووووفك الممــــــــــيزه
واسلوووبك السلس ..وتسلم خيي 
هذا من طيب اصلك 
لاخرمنا توااااصلك الرااائع 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> كلمات مأثره جدا وحميله 
> سلمت اناملكي مشرفه



 يسلم عمرك خييي
الاجمل دوووم حضووورك لمتصفحي 
لاحرمنا الطله البهيه
موفق

----------


## فرح

> انثى تقترب من اهات الزمن ..
> 
> وتسترق بعضا من بصيص الشجن ..
> ترسم قلبا .. قد كسر ..
> ونبضا قد مزقته الجراح ..
> تعتلي قمة الاسى ..
> لتكون هناكـ ..
> عند محور البعاد ..
> بعيدا عن شطحات القلق..!! 
> ...



 اســــــــــير 
توقفت امام حروووفك وقرأتها مرااات 
لكني عاااجزه عن مجارت حروووفك 
المعذره ع التقصير ..
ربما هي حروووفي حزينه ....لكن واقعي لاادع للحزن مجااال 
ينعكس ع حياااتي ..
تسلم لي هالطله المضيئه 
كن بالقرب دااائما فهذا وسااام افتخر به 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> متى ستداوى جراحي؟
> ام هل سأبقى اعاني مرارة الايام!
> بقلم ..
> فــــــــرح & آهات الزمن





ياعين كفي البكا ياعين وشعاد ينفع الدمع ياعيني 
الدمع لو ينفع الباكين كان الملا دووم والله باكيني 

تتردد الاحرف لترسم لنا لوحة خلابه 

غلطان من يقراء تلك الحروف ولم يفهم معانيها 
فكل حرف لديه الف الف معنى ولا اعلم بماذا اجاري تلك الاحرف

لطالم اردت مجاراتها ولاكن لامن مفر فحرووفك مدرعه ومسلحه جيده 

ما اجمل هذا القلم الرائع 

احترامي لقلمك الرائع أم حمزاوووي 

اعجبتني حرووفك 

تم حفظها مع حقوق الطبع 

استمري فانا بانتظار حرووفك لتطربني بهمسها الرائع 

دمتي على الصحه أخيه 

فوالله لم استطع الكتابه لجمال تلك الحروف 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

بالانتظار خيتووو 

أخــاك 
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم أحمد

----------


## فرح

> مساء الخير
> 
> كفى ،،،
> بالحزن تارة خائن ،،
> و أخرى ...
> صديق ،،
> كفى به يسكن اعماقنا و ينحل قوامنا ،،
> فيرحل في النهاية 
> و لا يبقى للسؤال من مجيب ،، 
> ...



 احلى مساء لك بالورد والكااادي 
عزيزتي براءه،،
حظووورك هو من زاااد حروووفي روووعه وسرووور
يعطيك العاافيه ،،،اسعدني تواااجدك الغاالي حبيبتي 
دمتِ بخييييييير

----------


## فرح

> *لما هللقلوب حزينة وتتجرع الما*
> 
> *فروحه غاليتي كوني بخير* 
> *حروفك لامسة جراحي* 
> *سلم نبض قلمك* 
> *موفقين* 
> 
> *,,*



 قلوووب حزينه ،،،والعيووون غااارقه بالدمووع
آهااات ينزفها القلب بالحسره ،،
لقسوووة هذا الزمان ،،وتغير البشر ..
زهــــــــوووره حبيبتي 
لنووور حروووفك وتواااجدك يشعرني بالسعاااده
كووني بالقرب من هـــــــــنــا دااائما 
منوووره يالغلا
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *دائماً ألمس حزناً..*
> 
> *بين حنايا أحرفكِ..* 
> *لاأبكى الله لكِ عين..*
> *ولاأشجى لكِ فؤاد..*
> *بحق محمد وآله الأطهار..* 
> 
> *حايرة وقلة الحيلة واندب الزهرا الجليلة ..*
> *حايرة وقلبي تفطر ..*
> ...



 كلما رايتك ازداااد القلب ســـــرورا وسعاده 
لحروووفك احساااس رااائع ،،
يريح القلب كيف لاوذكر النبي محمد وفاطمة الزهراء
عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ..ينسيني المي 
دمـــــــوووع ياااقلبي ،،،
يسعدني تواااجدك الغاالي فلاتحرمينا منه 
وتسلمي لي ع الدعاااءالذي زادني سعاااده واطمئنااان  ..
دمتِ بالحب والسعاده

----------


## فرح

> *في الاعلى!*
> 
> *نظراتٌ شامخه!*
> *كسرتها بقايا الرياح!* 
> *وقد حولها الزمن الى دمى باليه!*
> *تلك الرمقات التي خرج من ومض العين!*
> *مترسله صامته باكيه!*
> *وكانها تنحب الزمن الذي فقد فيه الامآن!*
> *زمن فقدت فيه النظر في عيون الجميع!*
> ...



 صــــــــذوووفه حبيبتي ..
هــــــــنا كنت ،،وقفت متأمله حروووفك الرااائعه 
صمت لازمني ...اردت ان يتحرك قلمي ..لكنه عجزت انا 
ان اعبر لك حتى عن شكري وامتناني ..
اعذري تقصيري تجاه حروووفك المبدعه 
خجله حروووفي امام حروووفك الممـــيزه 
يسعدني دوووم تواااجدك الغاالي 
لاحرمت هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك ياااقلبي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده غاااليتي

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*رائع ماكتبتيه اختي*
*ابعد الله عنكِ كل حزن وشر ومكروه*

----------

